# Gay Bishop Seeks to Eradicate Christianity



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiger has been asking how Homosexuality hurts society, I have a good example. Go to www.grabtheglory.com/ 
Scroll down to the article titled Gay Bishop Seeks to Eradicate Christianity.

This article is from the April 16th copy of the Washighton Times, page A1.

The article is in reference to openly Homosexual Episcopal Bishop Gene Robinson. In the article Robinson supports planned parenthood (largest performer of abortions in the nation), insinuates that Jesus was a homosexual, and he attempts to interpret the Bible to suit his lifestyle. Does this sound familar Tiger?

Homosexuals have no bussiness being members of any clergy. Mr. Robinson is hurting thousands of people around him by misleading them and not telling the truth. He has also split the U.S. Episcopal Church in half and other Episcopal Dioceses around the world don't want to recognize the U.S. Episcopal Church because of ordaining an openly Gay Bishop, and rightly so.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont think that ****'s hurt society but i dont think that they shoudl beable to marry civil union w/e marriage was meant for MAN/Woman


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

And yet you aren't arguing to do anything about the supposedly straight preists who continue to touch little boys? Man thats pretty screwed up.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice spin Tiger, I'm quite sure all of us here are all for prosecuting these offenders to the limits of the law.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiger,
I don't understand your last message. I don't think anyone needs to argue that pedofile clegy from any denomination should be thrown in jail. We are all in agreeance with that.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just seems that you have quite a problem with gays in the clergy, but have left out the real problem, supposedly straight fellows who are scaring the young boys of the church.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If they were straight MT they would be molesting little girls, not little boys. Either way lock them up and throw away the key.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hence supposedly.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiger,
The Priest scandels shed a very interesting light on a problem that needed to be addressed. If you look at the statistics that were compiled from each diocese around the country, the majority of cases involved young boys. It also involved mainly older Priest, some who have since passed away and many others that are retired. Back in the early 1960's the Catholic Church was in need of Vocations. Vocations is another name for young men who enter the seminary to become Priest. Because of the shortage, seminaries became very relaxed with who they would allow to the seminary. Many young men who either had or were struggeling with homosexual tendancies were ordained Priest. The results of this were a generation of Priest, some who were homosexuals, who were placed in a situation where they were around young men and boys. Some of these Priest abused their power to prey on the most vulnerable of victims. If a person has a warped sense of sexuality were they are attracted to the same sex, then making the leap to younger men isn't much a leap. Diocese and seminaries now are making it a policy not to even admit a young man who struggles with homosexuality. The Diocese that I live in has a Seminary and part of their admitance policy is a psycological exam of each candidate. If that young man has even struggled with homosexuality or thoughts of this, then they are not admitted.


----------

